# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  hướng dẫn tháo lắp spidle bằng hình ảnh

## zinken2

cái này có thể giúp ích cho các bác nào muốn bảo dưỡng spidle thông dụng. ảnh chụp ko có nghề, khi pos có thể ko theo thứ tự các bước các bác xem bài  thông cảm.

thank

----------

khoa.address, maxx.side, Mạch Việt, puskinu, QuyND, vopminh

----------

